# Cloudy Pee as a Sign?



## SBinRI

Good morning ladies!

I have a question and figured this forum would be a great place to ask!

I am 11spo and have had cloudy pee the last couple of days. I am not having any pain while peeing etc and seriously doubt its a UTI.

Im just curious as to whether any of you had cloudy pee before your BFP (not infection related) or soon after your BFP. 

thanks!


----------



## Butterfly89

I think its more to do with how hydrated you are, what you eat, etc. I honestly haven't noticed any difference in that situation except around 5.5-6weeks, I started having to go all the time!! But other than that, no sorry!

But good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Not me. I didn't have increased urination until after 6 weeks either


----------



## zombiedaisy

Its funny you ask, because early on, I had cloudy pee but knew it wasnt a UTi or anything. Not sure if it was vitamins or something i ate, but i did notice it for about a week, and then it went away.


----------



## Here_we_go

With my first pregancy I noticed I had cloudy urine. I didn't have a UTI or anything and when I went to the dr and found out I was pregnant, I asked if that was a sign and the nurse said some women do have it for some reason. ( I can't remember exactly what she said, that was 11 years ago) 
With this pregancy, I haven't noticed anything this time so I have no idea.


----------



## Feemee

I have was going to ask at the doctors but I don't have any pain or anything. Gl x


----------



## ttc1st

I had cloudy pee which was really unusual for me I drink 3-5 litres of water a day and my wee is usually clear I never get UTI's had no pain. Has cleared back up now I put it down to being a symptom.
Good luck


----------



## Bec27

No, nothing like that here :)


----------



## Farida_2013

Ok this might sound like a weird question but can you describe what "cloudy Pee" looks like or is noticed by? Sorry


----------



## SBinRI

Ummm. Just cloudy. Not clear. Not sure how else to describe it


----------



## Bec27

maybe like cloudy apple juice but yellow?!!


----------



## Farida_2013

:s still not getting it...

Cos if its cloudy could mean diluted.. meaning you either drink a lot of water or something is wrong.. cloudy means...? different levels of colour in the pee? or thicker pee? or mixed with discharge? (TMI sorry) 

Sorry I feel silly... but I get so many different colours lol its good to understand if it happens to me :)


----------



## SBinRI

Hmmm. How to describe..not sure. Must have extra protein being released. Or perhaps a little cm being mixed in. That's all I can think of.


----------



## LilMrs224

"Cloudy urine during pregnancy can be caused by a variety of things, and when it is the only symptom, it is likely that the cause is completely natural. Hormonal changes are among the most common causes of cloudy urine while pregnant, as the levels of estrogen and other pregnancy-related hormones are properly balancing themselves.

Another common cause of cloudy urine are dietary changes. During pregnancy, certain foods- most notably dairy- can have an adverse effect on the body, producing minor allergic reactions or chemical build ups that will result in cloudy urine. Most of the time, this is nothing to be concerned about. As a general rule of thumb, you should see a doctor if you experience cloudy urine for more than two days straight as this could be a sign of a more serious illness.

Cloudy urine can also be caused by a build up of protein. This is called proteinuria and can indicate seriously medical problems, the most serious being preeclampsia. Urine with an excess of protein will often be foamy as well as cloudy, and after one to two days with these symptoms, you should make an appointment with your doctor for a urinalysis.

A final cause of cloudy urine during pregnancy is disease. Sexually transmitted diseases during pregnancy can be very serious for both mother and baby and can manifest themselves in painful urination and cloudy urine. If you experience these two symptoms together, you should see a doctor as soon as possible.

Burning urination and cloudy urine can also be signs of urinary tract infections which should also be treated as soon as possible. While urinary tract infections are common in pregnant woman, if left untreated they can cause serious damage to the kidneys and bladder."


----------

